# Mobility Scooters: Wanted - Tips, Warnings,Reviews.



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

Shopping for something to get me around the new digs when I move and currently cruising eBay for bargains and researching.  
Anyone got or use one?  Any hair-raising stories.  They can't be as wonderful as the ads for new ones, 50km range off a battery charge?  Batteries must have made a hell of a leap...  but then I'm not up to speed I guess.


Any feedback welcome.

I like this one.  (It's red, it must go vroooom right?)  But I'll be going for 2nd hand, new's too exy for the use I'll get out of it.

http://www.electricscooter.com.au/shoprider-rocky-6-4-wheel


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 16, 2013)

Di:





> I like this one. (It's red, it must go vroooom right?) But I'll be going for 2nd hand, new's too exy for the use I'll get out of it.



Di, Don't know anything about them and sure hope I don't have to find out, but if it were me I would buy it just because it's red..LOL  Also, that seat looks cushier than others I've seen, but I would like to see a more solid wire basket than that cheesy plastic one.

They just had a major shake up of a company that was the biggest supplier of these chairs here that was bilking Medicare out of millions of dollars.  Medicare pulled their contract and the company went bankrupt.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-scooter-store-shutting-down-after-federal-scrutiny-cbs-probe/

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2013)

Me and Ma going to town. The scooter looks a lot like the one you posted. I have seen all sizes and I presume that it has to kinda match one's body.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 16, 2013)

LOL...how cute, Pappy.  I do not own one, but have rented them several times.  My friend and I rent them when we go to Las Vegas or to Flea Markets, bring them in the room at night, plug them in and they're ready for the next day and they'll go all day on an overnight charge.  When you're out and about and want to get off for a while, just take the key with you and its safe to leave.  They are a little tricky in the elevators though...lol  

There is a lady here that rides hers to the grocery store...she has a red flag on her scooter and goes all over town on it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

*$6,000?!?*

I could get six used cars that actually _run_ for that price! :cool-new:

I hope you can find something used, because frankly I don't see that they're worth that kind of money. It's just a pregnant go-kart!

I'm lucky enough that I haven't had any experience with them though, so all I can do is wish you luck. Maybe check Craigslist? 

OG, I always suspected that The Scooter Store was doing a scam, just like these "FREE Back Brace" and "FREE Diabetic Supplies" ads on TV.

Pappy, so cool! Is that a modified little red wagon that Ma is riding in?


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 16, 2013)

Here ya go Di

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afmXkOzUJhY


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Here ya go Di
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afmXkOzUJhY



Dollars to doughnuts she'd weaponize that bad boy ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

Good one Pappy, I was thinking of hitching a tonka trailer on to haul the groceries home if I lose my car licence.  



I only need it to get around the grounds, the 'village' is built down a hillside and getting to the community centre, and dining room if I want to use it, would be no great effort, but climbing the hill back home would be.  I can only do short distances before my back muscles cramp up, then seize up, so I have to lean on something to recover every 50 metres or so.  I still drive so won't have to (hopefully) use it for shopping.

There's a frame on eBay that fits these things to hang rollators, shopping bags etc on so the plastic basket won't matter, it would only need to hold a raincoat and brolly.  My cousin has a welder, plenty of metal bits and pieces and talent so he can rig it up with gadgets for my needs anyway.

Saw one with a canopy with built in solar panel recharger but as they're only asking $150 for it I doubt it would get far. 




My main problem is getting past those burnt in images of the Wal-mart Walrus people on them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Here ya' go - bet this wouldn't be too expensive ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Dollars to doughnuts she'd weaponize that bad boy ...



Dammit Phil, I want this one now !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymvrh23UNh0

The lack of snow could pose a problem of course... but :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

YES, you too can ride the RipChair and run down innocent young saplings! Rip up the topsoil! Cause massive changes in global warming! layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)

_Oh dear, Do you think i should inform management of the incoming terror, i can picture it now she will have all the elderly corrupted in 6 months_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

Bwaaahahahaaa !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 16, 2013)

Phil:  





> Here ya' go - bet this wouldn't be too expensive ...



Phil, Which unit are you referring to?

See Di, you can always count on members of the forum to come up with great suggestions to any question, always with our best interest at heart..


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Phil:
> 
> Phil, Which unit are you referring to?
> 
> See Di, you can always count on members of the forum to come up with great suggestions to any question, always with our best interest at heart..



Well, I _was_ referring to the one in _front_, but now that I've seen the one in the background I like _that_ a lot more. It looks like a big onion on wheels.


----------



## grannyjo (Dec 16, 2013)

Go for a 4 wheeler,  they are far more stable than the 3 wheelers.  I've test driven both.  Just about feel off the 3 wheeler when I took off rather suddenly.  Did you know that you can join NRMA with one of them?  That's an Australian thing in NSW.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I _was_ referring to the one in _front_, but now that I've seen the one in the background I like _that_ a lot more. It looks like a big onion on wheels.



Please don't pretend that you know OG was referring to the driver.   She doesn't look like any onion I ever saw.




GJo, that's great news about the NRMA, didn't know that, thanks. 
Wouldn't even contemplate the 3 wheelers, I use a 3 wheel walker because it's much easier to maneouver in the house but aware never to lean on it one handed, it tips over too easily.

 I've read in the fine print that I have to take out biggish 3rd party insurance to be allowed use a scooter in the 'village' precincts.  There must have been a few residents bowled over by them.  I might be able to get that tacked onto the car insurance with NRMA and hopefully include it on my no claim bonus...  maybe.  miracles happen right?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Please don't pretend that you know OG was referring to the driver.   She doesn't look like any onion I ever saw.



I'm trying to reign-in my baser instincts. :angel:




> I've read in the fine print that I have to take out biggish 3rd party insurance to be allowed use a scooter in the 'village' precincts.  There must have been a few residents bowled over by them.  I might be able to get that tacked onto the car insurance with NRMA and hopefully include it on my no claim bonus...  maybe.  miracles happen right?



That's insane! How can they demand insurance for something you use on the _sidewalk_? It isn't even a motor vehicle! 

Man, these insurance people are worse than the lawyers ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)

_They always check here that i have public liabilty insurance, so it may be the same there and that comes with the house & contents insurance_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

This liability insurance thing in the rules and regs specifically mentions the scooters separately.

Phil these things are registered for road use here to my understanding. I don't know if that applies to those used only on private land, or in retirement village confines though.   Some on eBay have number/licence plates.  They have a range of 20 to 50K and are classed as motor vehicles on public thoroughfares.  They're used on public roads in country towns where there are no footpaths or bike paths and while it's lethally dangerous there's no other option for those out of town a ways but to run them on the road.

It's also highly dodgy legally here when it comes to even riding bicycles on footpaths let alone a vehicle with an engine/motor/ or power source in it.   I'm not sure how it works yet but will research it.  They are seen in shopping centres but how they get there I'm not sure, nor what the legalities of them are.  They would cause as much damage to an elderly person as anything else that could knock them off their feet I guess.

We have a lot of different laws here to those in the US, this is just one of 'em.  Unfortunately we have roughly the same ratio of hungry lawyers.


----------



## GDAD (Dec 17, 2013)

DI> Knowing how hilly it is where you live you need something with a little power, I found this for you!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

... and don't think for a second that I don't seriously covet it too.


----------



## GDAD (Dec 17, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> ... and don't think for a second that I don't seriously covet it too.





Yep at my age 'tis better than sex!:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Casper (Dec 17, 2013)

_*You can laugh, but......in our retirement village we have a guy who rides around in a Harley scooter,
it has one wheel on the front, Harley handlebars and larger tyres on the back.....:wtf:
Apparently, from what we've heard, he had it specially made for him.......showoff.... fff:*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

But Cas, does he wear a sleeveless leather jerkin and his hair in a pony tail??
Somehow I can't picture an old geezer in hat, kneelength shorts, and socks with sandals riding about on that.  



If I win lotto I'll get one rigged up like Boadicea's chariot and do laps of terror waving the double header axe and yelling yeeehaaaa.

.... or not.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

_I can picture that Di_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## GDAD (Dec 17, 2013)

diwunderin astride her harley;   yahoo


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> This liability insurance thing in the rules and regs specifically mentions the scooters separately.
> 
> Phil these things are registered for road use here to my understanding. I don't know if that applies to those used only on private land, or in retirement village confines though.   Some on eBay have number/licence plates.  They have a range of 20 to 50K and are classed as motor vehicles on public thoroughfares.  They're used on public roads in country towns where there are no footpaths or bike paths and while it's lethally dangerous there's no other option for those out of town a ways but to run them on the road.
> 
> ...



I guess that makes sense after all - here in the states bicycles have to obey all traffic laws and can't ride on sidewalks (even though many do). I believe any engine over 49cc requires a license and insurance - thus, even a little 100cc moped needs a license, but one of those electric 2-wheeled kid's scooters does not.

As for the scooters in shopping centers, I've seen handicapped people pull up in their vans with the scooter mounted on a rack in the back; push a button, the lift lowers it and voila, they're off to stimulate the economy. Really can't understand how a license for that would cover roads, sidewalks AND shopping centers, though ... but evidently it does.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Oh dear, Do you think i should inform management of the incoming terror, i can picture it now she will have all the elderly corrupted in 6 months_




My 39 yr old SIL got an expensive  power scooter from someone on Craigs List in a swap of things that he often buys on there .
.... I think the above pictures capture what he had in mind when he brought it home ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

Shouldn't need the flame thrower, I'll just settle for something that can haul me up the hill.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2013)

This is how the old folks get around down here in The Villages, FL.


----------



## TICA (Dec 17, 2013)

I looked into the scooters when my Dad was alive and they were a lot more than $6,000. here.   I'd be tempted to get a golf cart with a little canvas roof on them.  If you don't golf, maybe you could rent it out to the others who do.    Either way, I do know they have a place to put your drink!


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Love that little orange job, Pappy!!  

This is in the states, but wonder if they're junk or how they can be this cheap??  (well, not cheap, but less...)
http://www.allelectricscooters.com/3-Wheel-Scooters.htm?ref=maincat


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

_THIS !!!_    D'aaaaawwwwww.  







I'd have to get it converted to right-hand drive but, geeeeze, it's soooo cute!   

Anne, those are 3 wheelers and they're cheaper here too.  I had a look at the bigger 4 wheelers and they seem roughly comparable.  The price is based on battery size and weight capacity, and 'horse power' and range, max speed, even the width of the seat.  These things are getting to be a real learning curve.

Where I have to start is at the width of the seat and base all the other options around that because the whole thing is useless if I can't fit in the seat.  I've lost a lot of weight but some of those things are built for skeletons!  Yet another trap for the unwary... aaaghh.

Someone is selling spare batteries, on eBay,  for around a grand each!!!   That explains why the eBay 'Used' offerings are such 'bargains', they're clapped out and need new ones.  

I don't want anything too big, like a golf cart, I have to park it somewhere, preferably out of the weather and space is tight.  I think it may have to  'live' in the lounge room,  like the rednecks and bikies keep their 'hogs' propped against their armchairs.


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Ahh; didnt think about the seat width and all the other stuff that goes into it; easy getting ripped off no knowing all that.  There must be a place they can keep those kind of things in the new place, I'd think??   Would think they'd want to accomodate those, these days.

Wish they'd make a scooter that looked this cool.  Been wanting one of these babies since they came out - I'll be dead before I can afford it.  

View attachment 3903


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

I bought a Matchbox E-type Jag when I was about 20 and still have it. It's sitting on the window sill in my bedroom.  (Put there as a joke on my nostalgic self when I found it unpacking,  and it's been there ever since.)
 I gave up on the 'real thing' very early in life.


----------



## Anne (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, what the heck; they're just things anyway.  But Di, those matchbox cars could be worth some $$ sometime, so hang on to it.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

They're more likely to throw it in the box with me, along with my Leonard Cohen cds and the laptop.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

Anne said:


> Love that little orange job, Pappy!!
> 
> This is in the states, but wonder if they're junk or how they can be this cheap??  (well, not cheap, but less...)
> http://www.allelectricscooters.com/3-Wheel-Scooters.htm?ref=maincat



Pride Mobility is about a 20-minute drive from me, and they're known for being high-quality manufacturers. The CEO is a really great guy, really big into the bicycling scene here, and does a lot of charity work. The workers for the most part sing the praises of the company, so although I don't have first-hand experience with their scooters (among which is the "Jazzy" line seen on TV) I've no doubt they're a good company with a good rep.

Their prices might be low because they aren't tricked-out, options-laden scoots - just the basics.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

Sure I saw a few of that brand on eBay here I'll check 'em out again.  The prices here reflect the costs of shipping from the States new, then again delivery costs on eBay, most are pick up only from 3 days travel away so big courier costs have to be added.  

I'm busily trying to find something reasonable around the Central Coast area while my rels are visiting down there over Xmas, he can throw it on the back of the ute and drop it off for zero.  But fortune seldom falls that way does it?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2013)

Fortune favors the prepared, so start stocking up on carnauba wax and 10W-30. layful:

I hadn't even considered the shipping charges - they must be astronomical.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 17, 2013)

States freight always is, which is why I don't buy much from Amazon.  But they're hot locally too, one wants $500 to ship from S.A.  they can keep that one.  No great rush for it yet, I can lurk in ambush for a month or two yet.  

It seems a bit of a buyer's market at the moment, the oldies must be dropping off the twig at a faster rate.  Or else they're too flash to buy scratched 2nd hand ones.  No such hang-ups here.


----------



## Rainee (Dec 18, 2013)

Gum tree has some goodies Di and quite reasonable too in the Central Coast area .. remember Caddymag from old SHS forum..
he has just got himself a smaller one and suits him fine.. just around his village he uses it and he calls it Gus.. if you`d like his email
let me know and I`ll get it for you... just a thought..


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Rainee, I'll check Gumtree out, had a quick look in this area but didn't look wider yet.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2013)

Speaking of used scooters, our local flea markets, if you guys have them, have some very nice used ones. I was also at a local medical supply house, buying a nebulizer, and had some used three and four wheel models..also used. Just a thought, Di


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Pappy but medical suppliers are the last place to buy anything around here, they are licenced to steal. 
 btw: read somewhere the other day we pay 14 ...thats fourteen... times more for some drugs here than they cost in the States. Same drugs, they 'adjust' the prices to the region they sell them. Then they have the hide to scream about protecting their 'intellectual copyrights'!

I used to buy supplies for Mum on eBay from the UK where they cost around 1/3 of what I could buy them for at the local pharmacy and that was after paying shipping!  

Any mobility aids too are sky high from anyone vaguely resembling medical suppliers, hence eBay. 

 Wouldn't trust any from a flea market either, not that I can get to one these days.  Too many 'horse traders' around these days.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-sydney/mobility+scooter/k0l3003435

Good bargain but no batteries
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/seven-hills/scooters/meditech-mobility-scooter/1010053513


----------



## GDAD (Dec 18, 2013)

DIWUNDERIN": You get what you pay for!. I would buy the strongest biggest available. 4 wheels, Largest motor(they use starter motors from cars), longest battery life.
                        Also look around & ask people who are riding around on them, they're the best & most honest opinions.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

I had to walk to the pharmacy a little while ago to get meds for roomie, and with the ice and snow covering the sidewalks I thought how anyone in a scooter would have to be driving on the road. 

Scary thought, unless you have something like GDAD mentioned with a big ol' motor and all-terrain tires.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm thinking along those lines too, Gdad, and Phil.  I hate little wussy machines, too used to being around farm and mining machinery perhaps. 
We all lived 'big'.  I look at some pictured and can't imagine being perched up on those dinky little kiddy toy wheels with 3 inches of ground clearance.   I'd look like a Saturn rocket being towed to the launch pad on it's trolley, and be moving about as fast.



It may be overkill if I only use it for getting from the unit to the office and community block and back, but there is a long 'nature reserve'  opposite the village,  with paved walking paths, that runs along the river,  It looks enticing for an outing, except I can't walk that far so  more robust, 'all terrain' transport would be nice.  

I don't recall seeing anyone on one in the nearby town where I shop.  It's really hilly so guessing the scooters can't handle the grades.  There is a fair grade where I'm going so have to get one with enough oomph for that.

Still have a lot of researching to do, the more I learn the more complex it's getting.  Keep the suggestions coming, the more I can learn about these things the better.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

Just another shot in the dark (I'm known for those!), but here's something I found today that might be interesting - wide, comfy-looking seat, all-terrain tires, 32 mile range ...

EV Rider 4


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I'm in lurrrrve! :love_heart:

*






*It bears connotations of:




and that can't be a bad thing. 



But seriously that EV is the kind of thing I had in mind and want, whether I can afford one is another matter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> But seriously that EV is the kind of thing I had in mind and want, whether I can afford one is another matter.



Well, a large part of getting what you want is first knowing what it is ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 18, 2013)

_HaHa i thought you might like that one, i really feel i need to warn the residents at this retirement home about you Di:lofl:_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish.

    You know perfectly well I'm a quiet, shy, well behaved 'lady' in real life.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 18, 2013)

_Pffft Pull the other leg it whistles Dixie_


----------



## That Guy (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

_*Here you go Di this company are just down the road from the Plaza in Coffs, i actually saw one of their scooters today being driven by a man and it looked impressive, they have a lot to choose from*_

http://www.scootersandmobility.com.au/products/performance.asp

This would be cool Di


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, cool as in coffin!   

 have you had your specs upgraded lately?  I'd have as much chance of squeezing into that as this. 

 



I'd rather try it with this actually.


Nice find Jilly, thanks, I saw their site but didn't think to look if there was a branch up here, thought they'd be city based.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 21, 2013)

G-o  ggo--


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

_If you were to drive to my place , i will take you in there if you like Di_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

_Di that Red enclosed one is a Smart Car for the disabled_:lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

Phantom said:


> G-o  ggo--



Shaddap Phants! :lofl: 


Not yet thanks Jilly, still researching the things, the more you know the less great they get.

Bleeding hell! 
 Now I found out that the range depends on what unit of measurement they use and is always rated on dead flat going. Think used car salesmen.  
They have different types of drives, belt or gears, there's even varying types of batteries all with their own little fallibilities.
Some are for indoor and flat surfaces only, some 'all terrain' ones can't handle grades without draining their batteries, they've all got different wheel sizes and of course the replacement parts prices differ vastly on different models and they have to be 'serviced' regularly or insurance doesn't cover them.  Plus all have different seat types and sizes!   Think I'll build a billy cart!

Won't be buying new anyway if I can help it, I don't tick that way. I'm bargain addicted.   There's hundreds of used ones always on the market due to oldies dropping off the twig so they can't all be lemons.  A goodun will turn up, no hurry.   I'd like to get a tour and a test drive from the Coffs place one day though.  I'm hoping to take the cuz with me, they won't bamboozle him when comes to talking amps/watts/drives/and things that move on wheels.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Now I found out that the range depends on what unit of measurement they use and is always rated on dead flat going. Think used car salesmen.
> They have different types of drives, belt or gears, there's even varying types of batteries all with their own little fallibilities.
> Some are for indoor and flat surfaces only, some 'all terrain' ones can't handle grades without draining their batteries, they've all got different wheel sizes and of course the replacement parts prices differ vastly on different models and they have to be 'serviced' regularly or insurance doesn't cover them.  Plus all have different seat types and sizes!   Think I'll build a billy cart!



Basically you're buying a pygmy car, so I guess it isn't surprising that you have to deal with all those specs.



> There's hundreds of used ones always on the market due to oldies dropping off the twig so they can't all be lemons.  A goodun will turn up, no hurry.



If you see a buggy you like and decide you don't want to wait anymore, you could always just turn the "*Caution! Poisonous Snake Area*" sign backwards ... voila! Free buggy!


----------



## Phantom (Jan 5, 2014)

Seems ok ????

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/seven-hills/scooters/meditech-mobility-scooter/1010053513


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Seems ok ????
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/seven-hills/scooters/meditech-mobility-scooter/1010053513



Guess you might want to price the necessary batteries first and check their availability ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 5, 2014)

_That's what i was thinking too Phil, no doubt the batteries would be a lot more than the asking  price of the Scooter _


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 5, 2014)

Got that right!  .. 800k on the clock?... mmmm.  The more I learn about these things the less I like 'em.  I'm leaving it to someone who knows about the technicalities of what makes 'em go to look into it.  I'll need one that can handle a fair grade and most can't.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Got that right!  .. 800k on the clock?... mmmm.  The more I learn about these things the less I like 'em.  I'm leaving it to someone who knows about the technicalities of what makes 'em go to look into it.  I'll need one that can handle a fair grade and most can't.



Yeah, isn't 800k something like 500 miles?!?

What, did they do coast-to-coast runs?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes I was wondering that, must have lived a long way from the shops.  Maybe he had a paper run?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Yes I was wondering that, must have lived a long way from the shops.  Maybe he had a paper run?



Wow, wouldn't that be something? Baskets mounted all around the scooter, hands all black from ink, and the weekly paper with all the ads stalls the scooter out every time you stop ...


----------



## Phantom (Jan 5, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Got that right!  .. 800k on the clock?... mmmm.  The more I learn about these things the less I like 'em.  I'm leaving it to someone who knows about the technicalities of what makes 'em go to look into it.  I'll need one that can handle a fair grade and most can't.



$200k / year for 4 yrs

I used to power walk 6ks a day (12yrs ago but when my dog died I gave up)
6k's not far in a motorized vehicle ??


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 5, 2014)

It is over an extended period of time Phants, their drive systems wear out from what I've read, depending on the types, also the electricals get dodgy.   It depends on how good they were to start with too and that brand wasn't top of the range (not top price, if that's an indication) so  as with 2nd hand cars it's caveat emptor.  

Thanks for the link though, appreciate that.  Any I come across I send to the cuz and he can usually pick out the pitfalls of them.  He's going to have a look around his area (where I'm heading anyway) to check a few out as they come on the market.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.fishpond.com.au/Health/V...721762762462?gclid=CJD6p_Py6LsCFe1WpgodF2oATA

Just what you want but price is a bit steep 

Now if you can find a good used one ...............................................nthego:


----------



## Phantom (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok a more affordable one

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/lilyfield/miscellaneous-goods/mobility-scooter/1034221276


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 6, 2014)

Phantom said:


> http://www.fishpond.com.au/Health/V...721762762462?gclid=CJD6p_Py6LsCFe1WpgodF2oATA
> 
> Just what you want but price is a bit steep
> 
> Now if you can find a good used one ...............................................nthego:



*I can see Di's eyes lighting up with this one Phants haha*


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oooo yeah!  I'd put my viking helmet and leather jacket on and terrorize the joint.

 

Fishpond have just tacked the ex US shipping costs on and offered 'free' shipping in OZ.  

That's in Lilyfield Phants, cost me another few hundred to get it shipped.  It's too skinny in the seat for me anyway.  There's a lot more than price involved in all this. siiiigh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Oooo yeah!  I'd put my viking helmet and leather jacket on and terrorize the joint.



With an accompanying soundtrack of _Ride of the Valkyries_, no doubt ... 

I still can't get over the prices of these things - I hope I never need one, because based on what I'm seeing I'll only be able to afford a stolen grocery-store shopping cart.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 6, 2014)

_I reckon Chris Rhea "Road to Hell" would suit lol_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

Or "Bat outa Hell."


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 6, 2014)

_I know the perfect music Di, the music from the ad you loved with the horses charging, can't remember what it was for _


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

"Run Run" Samsung TV ad. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJrBReASfzQ


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 7, 2014)

_That's the one Di i can picture you racing on down the path and chucking a wheelie around the corner to that tune, you will have to get an Ipod and ear plugs so you can play it while screeching around terrorising the other old farts in the retirement home._:lofl:


----------



## Phantom (Jan 7, 2014)

Here we goo ............. I am in louve
http://www.innovationsquare.com.au/...Electric-Scooter-Personal-Mobility-Device.php

even has trainer wheels


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 7, 2014)

You're a wild man Phants. 



Love the "brake lights for safety."  They're placed under the heels and a few inches forward of where your bum would be if a car hit you. 
 Softer impact? 



I see a problem with where to stow the groceries too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> I see a problem with where to stow the groceries too.



It's called a "backpack" - we cyclists are somewhat familiar with the term. layful:

I'm wondering, first, if it's street-legal, and second if you can pop wheelies with those teeny-tiny back wheels - that would be awesome!


----------



## Papa (Mar 12, 2015)

I used the search function to find this thread, after considering buying one for a soon to be trip to Disney. (No thank you on walking 10 miles in 5 hours) I found some mobility scooters for sale at this website and some start at $599.00. Here is the website, the low cost one is under travel mobility scooters: https://www.mobilityscootersdirect.com/ Not sure where that $6k came from, kind of scarred me so I started doing research.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 12, 2015)

I found this one   http://www.progressmobility.com/progress-portable-executive-4-mobility-scooter.html 

Then you need this to carry it  
http://www.discountramps.com/sc400-scooter-wheelchair-rack/p/SC400/


----------



## ndynt (Mar 12, 2015)

A friend rents one, when she goes to Disney.  The price may have gone up.  But, she told me it was only $50..for two days.   Said it was easier for her to rent one, than to bring her's there.


----------



## Papa (Mar 12, 2015)

Great minds think alike! Certainly looked into that. I think they wanted that per day when I looked into it. I don't recall the exact amount, but if I go 5 times, roughly 50% of it would be paid for. So figure just buying the mobility scooter would be the best bet. If I go on a cruise or another "10 mile day" I can easily just bring it with me. .


----------



## ndynt (Mar 12, 2015)

If you go that often, that is decidedly the way to go.   So true about cruises.  Especially boarding and going ashore, at ports.  Seems longer than ten miles.


----------



## Papa (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah I'm a travel bug. Love traveling to see what other beautiful images nature can burn into my brain! Worked so hard my life, now I can do it. Woo hoooo. I jog every other day for a couple miles. These 5+ miles day of just standing hurts my feet really bad. Last time I wore Reebok trail shoes because my running shoes didn't match, so perhaps that was my mistake. Need some comfortable walking shoes next time. Or can just look the part and buzz around haha.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 12, 2015)

Papa said:


> Yeah I'm a travel bug. Love traveling to see what other beautiful images nature can burn into my brain! Worked so hard my life, now I can do it. Woo hoooo. I jog every other day for a couple miles. These 5+ miles day of just standing hurts my feet really bad. Last time I wore Reebok trail shoes because my running shoes didn't match, so perhaps that was my mistake. Need some comfortable walking shoes next time. Or can just look the part and buzz around haha.



Look the part and buzz around....so, you will not miss anything :cart:


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 16, 2017)

Diwundrin said:


> Shopping for something to get me around the new digs when I move and currently cruising eBay for bargains and researching.
> Anyone got or use one?  Any hair-raising stories.  They can't be as wonderful as the ads for new ones, 50km range off a battery charge?  Batteries must have made a hell of a leap...  but then I'm not up to speed I guess.
> 
> View attachment 3887




We have 5. Two lightweight travel scooters that are easy to separate into four components that will fit in the trunk of small cars. Then we have two large luxury scooters that are great for cruising the streets with, similar to the one in your post which we really enjoy. We call them Senior Recreation Vehicles (SRV's). Then we have a small power chair that's also considered a travel chair that separates into four pieces. 

The travel scooters are rough-riding on the street because they have *solid wheels *and *no suspensions *but are ideal for shopping malls, theme parks, or even shopping in the large stores and strip malls. The small travel chair is ideal indoors for getting around the house because it is small and agile and not too powerful. We had a large power chair for a while and we were both afraid of it, it was too fast, too large for use in the house, and too fast. 

The two large scooters are ideal for the street because they have* pneumatic tires, suspensions*, and plusher seats.

We bought all of our scooters and the power chair *used*. We bought them all long before we needed them so we had time to pass over many overpriced units until we stumbled over a really good deal. In one instance, we found an estate sale where the kids had bought their elderly father the biggest, fanciest scooter and little power chair they could find. their father didn't use either one but very little before he died. We got an exceptional deal on those. Estate sales like that are not uncommon. One caveat though, be prepared to spend $300-$400 on new batteries. No one seems to take care of their scooter batteries.

In Canada, *new* scooter prices range from $2500 to about $6000. *Slightly used* prices from original owners run from $400 to $1,000. Not much can go wrong with them as the electrical systems are sealed. Owners often neglect to charge the batteries as often as they should so plan on spending $300 to $400 extra for new batteries.

As to batteries, scooters use a different kind of battery that automobile batteries. They are both lead/acid batteries but are designed for either *deep discharge *or* maximum cranking amps *(for automobiles). Scooters require the *deep discharge* type. They are a bit more expensive but really will provide  the ranges advertised (under ideal conditions). the terms used in advertising batteries can be very confusing; *SLA *sealed lead acid,* AGM *absorbed glass mat, *Ah *amp hour. All you need to know is that your scooter needs two SLA, AGM, deep discharge 35Ah batteries or whatever Ah rating your scooter requires, and check the the battery dimensions to make sure it will fit in the scooter holder. Or you can ignore all this and pay considerably more for your batteries from your mobility dealership.

In Canada, *new* scooter prices range from $2500 to about $6000. *Slightly used* prices from original owners run from $400 to $1,000. Not much can go wrong with them as the electrical systems are sealed. Owners often neglect to charge the batteries as often as they should so plan on spending $300 to $400 extra for new batteries.  

Be a detective and search out local deals on facebook, Kijii, and similar local websites. Check the ads in your community Bargain Hunter and newspapers. Be patient, eventually you will find the right unit at the right price.​


----------

